# Sheldon (Once again)



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

DNR has no jurisdiction on Spirit Lake or any reservation as far as that goes. From what I gathered, the director of game and fish @ Spirit Lake made an agreement with Sheldon's, without the blessing of the people and the tribal leaders.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Here ya go on issues concerning game or fish on Reservation Lands within the state of North Dakota.

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/indiantribalrights.html

Ima870man


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Shame on Sheldon for trying to make an extra buck when the opportunity arose. Shame, shame, shame.

Seriously though. I agree this is wrong, however, how is Sheldon to blame. The people to blame are the people of the spirit lake fish and game and the corruption in that organization that has plagued them in incidents other than just this one. (letting aaron tippin shoot a whitetail deer while he was there raises a question as to what price do you put on fame and who you are not what you are.)

If you had the opportunity to make $1700 a client and all you had to pay for was the advertising, wouldn't you, I sure as heck would.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to agree with Coot. You have got to give Sheldon credit for working the angle, and you can't blame the guy for making a profit like that. He found a way to make money and that is what this country is all about. I don't agree with the some of the other things he controls/does, but he does something that is meeting a demand. Just my :2cents:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

now coot...we all know that there is no corruption on the Spirit Lake Nation...

last I heard of Sheldon is he sold out to his partner in Texas


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yeh, what the hell, role the window down, throw the morals out and make a buck how ever you can? Is this your philosophy Hustad.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There's always the sell-out! and evidentially some of you would join him! That's why we are losing hunting in ND!!!!! Some of us don't have the pleasure of having it handed to us.

Great, make a buck and start putting a $ value on the things that are wild!

Your right! I'd jump off the bridge, into the waterfalls! :withstupid:

So would it be socially acceptable for other people to follow his example! :withstupid:

Mav....


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Guys, I am talking about the tribal land deal, and saying that if the info. is correct then you have to give the guy credit for being gutsy and setting up a deal like that. I have said before that I don't agree with some of the things Sheldon does nor the land he has tied up, but now people are experts on what happens on the reservations and what they can do with the land??? Does money from that sort of thing help the reservation or should people be banned from coming there to hunt because it goes against what others belive. Again I don't agree with the whole leasing concept...


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

For $2500, Sacajawea better be their guide.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~Eric~ I know where you stand onthis issue, but others confuse me when they find ways to stick up for a criminal! It's just adding fuel to the fire!
Something that's been burning for awhile!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

How many of you would do business with a repeat rapist, or convicted murder,childmolester or others of that type, if they had not shown a repentece of there actions or changed there views on there actions.?

While I am for giving everyone a chance at rehabilitation and making positive changes in there life. Demonstate that you have cleaned up your act show true remorse and I may forgive you, but I will never forget.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok I must have missed the post but what exactly did he do?


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

So what did he do???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess a pimp can never have too many whores!! :eyeroll: 
Read the first post Dean. In my opinion, thats enough said!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I also saw on FBO that the staff is promoting Sheldon. They say he is offering FREE guided whitetail bowhunts and pheasant trips at NO CHARGE, unless you want to stay overnight at his house. I saw that, and remembered the name, and the certain animosity it is met with on this website and figured there must be some catch...what do you guys think? It's one of the top "hot topics" on the other website, check it out.

Why does everyone dislike him so bad here? Ethical reasons? Or because he is guide? Why? I'm sure I sound like a newbie.


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 14, 2003)

So, this is FBO promoting sheldon? I don't think that bringing it to the attention of everyone that there is free land to hunt, is promoting anyone? Guess I would have to look up the legal meaning of "promotion", if I wanted to nit pick with you....however this to me it sounds like Sheldon is opening his land, and people still will complan? I thought that is something that we all wanted...to hunt that land??? Seems if it wasn't for FBO that not many people would hear about the land opening up for some great late season roosters and awesome bow hunting...this is when the big ones get it!!!! 
I think it is great that FBO has brought this to my attention, I plan to give him a call....a chance to hunt good land for free? That is a no brainer.

As for why everyone here dislikes him? He is a guide.....who years ago had some fish/game violations....people on this site see guides as the big bad wolf.....and that makes Sheldon the alpha wolf.....the people of Streeter find him a huge asset, as he has brought money to that small community.....I think it is great that he is letting people on.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~HUNTERFISHER~ This year he has some infraction also, it's not just years ago. He is still acting in the same manner. I am from the Streeter area and people DON"T find him as an asset! You couldn't be more wrong there! Just ask some of the locals when you do go out there. Bettetr yet ask them how the duck hunting tournament went that he was to put on. Where was his crew when birds needed to be cleaned ( he said he was going to have crew there to help, but he wasn't around).Where was any of his crew for anything. How about opener of deer hunting? Game & Fish were out there at about 9:00am on friday because someone was shooting early on his land!

Go ahead and help a rapist be a rapist just don't ask if I want to be there!

Mav....


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Here is info. on Sheldon Schecht's last Plea agreement that I am aware of:

Case # 01-K-370 Stutsman District court "Aiding Consummation of a crime" 
On Aug 28 2001 Schlecht entered a plea of Guilty and was fined $1000 donated to R.A.P and to make restitution to ND G&F of $2200. ND G$F agrees not to revolk or refuse to renew Schlecht's, ND guiding license based on any of the allegation underlying the current charges.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think Sheldons reputation has taken such a beat down that he is trying to get a little good publicity.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Drakekiller what did he do to get charged? If it was a game crime he can't guide or own and outfitter serves till Aug 28th 2004.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dean G&F agreed not to revolk his licence. At the time of the court hearing our current legislation was not in place. Then the G/O industy lead by Nelson made sure that current G/O where Grandfathered in thus he once again skips being penailzed for being a slob and a unethical operator.

I realzie that you have chosen to do some outfitting this past year and speaking for myself I am not in favor of a outright ban on G/O but I look at guys like Sheldon and other game law violators that have a total lack of respect for game they pursue, as undeserving of having the right to take game, or make a living by any activity connected to wildlife. Our state does not need this type of person nor does your industy, or hunting overall.

Think what a great posterboy he will make for PETA or other groups that are out to shutdown hunting. Do not get confused by defending G/O with defending the likes of Sheldon. I will give you another comparison. Would you call a fireman a hero for resucing a person from a burning building only to find that the fireman set the fire to enhance his chances of self promotion?


----------



## Mike (Sep 30, 2003)

Incorrect information leads to incorrect conclusions:

Example:
I see the FBO is promoting Sheldon. He is offering FREE guided hunts unless you want to stay overnight at his house.

Fact:
FBO is passing some information along from Sheldon. There is a charge if you want to stay in one of "his" houses, not his house.

Example: It's one of the top Hot Topics on the other web site check it out.

Fact: There have been two responses. (Some hot ttopic.)

One of them is from some guy that posts but puts I'm not sure behind everything he says. Why does someone post information when they don't know anything.

Just wanted to put this information on here for the open-minded individuals that frequent this forum.


----------



## Mike (Sep 30, 2003)

It's a great offer. Two of my college buddies and I are going this Friday.
I thought this was what a lot of the people on here wanted.

Have the g/o open up or reduce the rate later in the season. How can you complain about this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mike said:


> Have the g/o open up or reduce the rate later in the season. How can you complain about this?


Myself, like a lot of others here have read all the violations committed by his outfitting business the past decade. The crimes that were committed are disgusting to read and a blatent disrespect of the resource.

He was caught cheating the PLOTS program a few years back...got paid by the G&F only to post up that land for his clients. He was stealing from you.

All other G/O issues aside, I cannot personally pat someone on the back who's done such a great disrespect to the state of North Dakota and it's resources. Not for a free hunt, not for advertising, not for anything.

Post up your address and I'm sure someone on the forum will send you a copy of all the violations. At that point, let me know if you still want to hunt.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Mike said:


> Example: It's one of the top Hot Topics on the other web site check it out.


What's to check out? Everything gets censored anyways, so all it is is an announcement. Just make your check out to FBO, P.O. Box .......... :roll: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Amen!

FBO is very censored and it tends to lean a very certain way. The way of heavy/deep pockets! You can voice your opinion and be an individual as long as you look, talk, act, and speak like everyone else. If you slam FBO, they will "edit" your post. Even without "bad language or severe animosity" your post will be "edited".

I have the copy of my post explaining why I let my "premium" membership go and went on to express my feelings about FBO and their web site. Some of you know that I was one of the ones to get the bumper sticker movement into full swing so I could show my support of a good web site. Then the money really started coming in and they changed so I moved.

As far as G/O and past issues, it is not up to me to forgive or judge, let God do that. I'll hold my tongue on this one.

:sniper:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

yes, i too see that FB censores their posts. If you dont agree with FB you post isnt important enough to be on the site. one word.....NODAKOUTDOORS!!! I hope that anybody who has the same thoughts/views on G/O's and tying up land will not be attending sheldon's free hunting crap. no matter how he tries to make himself good to the public eye, there are always court documents that prove the way he is.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

What are you going to be hunting? The land is in the central part of the state. There might be some birds around but is there really a huntable number? The only reason he is doing this is because he has no one that will pay him now that the birds are gone. :lost:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Its for upland hunting, and also bowhunting.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> What are you going to be hunting? The land is in the central part of the state.


Are you serious Pluckem? Sheldon has some great upland game land tied up as well as very huntable numbers of deer. I am not plugging him or his service but the central part of the state does have some good hunting. Especially this year with the pheasants expanding their range.
If it was for waterfowl, I would agree more with you but for pheasants and deer... There are "huntable" numbers.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey Steve, most could infer that I thought they might be hunting migrating birds. Thats why I asked what they were going to hunt. But thanks for letting me know there is upland game and deer in that part of the state. It's the first I heard of these animals making it over there. :eyeroll:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

uke:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Glad I can keep you informed Pluckem. I figured since njsimonson had said 


> FREE guided whitetail bowhunts and pheasant trips at NO CHARGE, unless you want to stay overnight at his house


and hunterfisher had wrote


> some great late season roosters and awesome bow hunting


that you would know it was pheasants and deer. I thought you had read the thread and were misinformed to the quality of land that Sheldon is tieing up with his leasing. In either case, glad I could keep you informed. :roll:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> It's one of the top "hot topics" on the other website, check it out.


 :toofunny: Are you kidding me???? For the hell of it I watched the topic over there the last couple days. It's a serious joke. The second someone posts ANYTHING that opposes their view, it gets deleted.

Some hot topic!! :rollin:

(nothing against you njsimonson, it just ticks me off when a ND website doesn't give a damn what other ND's have to say)


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Not to get off the subject of Sheldon, but I have noticed that people have said they don't like the other site because of money. So my question is are people supposed to supply a site for free?? Does Chris do all this because he has too much time on his hands? If you like the site here so much then pay the 10 bucks and be a member. If you can't afford 10 bucks then you shouldn't have be hunting or fishing. Anyway back to the subject but all this seems like a good way for Sheldon to win over some favor to what he does. For him it looks good to others on the access issue when he can say "I allow residents to hunt for free." I will say it again that I don't like what he does, but he does work the angles to better his business. Too bad he is someone who works on the wrong side.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I would gladly become a member of nodakoutdoors.
However, I don't believe in using credit cards for many reasons and therefore don't own one. Unless you count my Eddie Bauer card. If Chris wants to send me a bill I will gladly send him a check and become a member.

I too think that FBO has become nothing but a self promoting site for the FBO staff. They take in money for their website and then use it to go on a bunch of 'payed for hunting trips'.
I think that sucks. They sold out.

cootkiller


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

SFC Rude, Nice quote "Then the money really started coming in and they changed so I moved. " Where did you get your inside information? You don't have a clue what kind of money is coming in. Do you think Nodak outdoors will be roling in money for a memership fee? The guys on both sites put a lot of work into these sites so some of you guys can whine about them getting rich. Cootkiller where did they sell out? Explain yourself a little more. Just because everyone got sick of you on the other site just like they are on this site. I am very glad you are not teahing my kids that would be scary. Is your buddy Mitchell a sell out to? People are trying to make some money doing what they love and now they are selling out.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Just send him the information and a check. No need for the credit card. Worked for me.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

In my opinion, FBO has gone from a good place to get information and talk on the forums to a place where all that they do is talk about the great "hunts" that there staff went on. Well, all those hunts were either given to them in exchange for advertising for big outfitters or were payed for with money made from the website.

I wish FBO would go back to the way it was. Their self-promoting is really getting sickening. Why don't they call it FORGUIDESANDOUTFITTERSTHATWANTTOGIVESUSFREESTUFF.com

Just remember, as it stands right now, every cent you send to FBO will be used by them to pay for hunts for themselves. You only get to hear about it. Save your money and use it on yourself.

As far as everyone on FBO and on here hating, I can live with that. I have always stated what I believe, so I will take what ridicule comes with having the convictions that I do.

Mitchell works his tail off to guide people on hunts, he doesn't take freebies payed for by other people for his own enjoyment.

As far as the cheap shot jacks took at me about not teaching his kids. Your right, I don't, and if they are anything like their father, thank heavens that I don't.

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.

cootkiller


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Just remember, as it stands right now, every cent you send to FBO will be used by them to pay for hunts for themselves. You only get to hear about it. Save your money and use it on yourself. " Can you back that information up? How do you know where there money goes? I saw Mitchell has videos on FBO's website, he must not have anything against them. Only thing I agree with you on is he is a good guide that works hard to make a living doing what he loves. Why is that different than someone else. I have met you before but you were so drunk you probably don't remember. I would like to forget that meeting also.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

HA ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .

Although it is possible. I have been known to overindulge a time or two.
Married life has slowed that down though.
I am guessing, if this is who I think it is, that you were in just about the same boat as I was that night there, sparky.

Do you remember.

cootkiller


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Well coot glad to hear married life is good for you. It seems to settle everyone down, including myself. You still haven't clarified the difference though between one guy making money and another making money doing what they love.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok,
FBO used to be about every sportsman's views and issues and talking about them and discussing them. Now all that it is about is advertising, telling us about the great hunts that they had with some outfitter, and boring, almost pointless talk forum topics that maybe three people comment on and then it get buried under twenty more boring and meaningless topics. Everytime someone writes something on the forum that could get some conversation going it get dull and you absolutely know that people have written in but have been cenesored (trust me) because of FBO's selling out to the all mighty dollar. 
The outdoors aren't how these FBO members make their living. They are teachers, most of them anyway, and have found a way to canoodle money from others to pay for their hunting exploits and then have the audacity to think that we as sportsman would rather sit down and READ about their trip, rather than go ourselves.

Mitchell doesn't solicit money from people so he can go on a leisure hunt in minnesota, or colorado or timbuktu for that matter. He works his tail off to supply both residents and nonresidents with quality waterfowl and fishing excursions.

Why don't you tell everyone your connection to the boys at FBO so that everyone else can find out that you accompany them on many of their little 'hunting trips'. That is, if this is who I truly think it is. By the way, how is the knee.

cootkiller


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

I still don't know where your getting your information from, but before you know it you will be knocking this site to. They will eventually have to edit you when you get carried away. I really doubt you know who I am, I highly doubt you would remember me. My knees are fine how are yours?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

GRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!

cootkiller


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jacks said,"SFC Rude, Nice quote "Then the money really started coming in and they changed so I moved. " Where did you get your inside information? You don't have a clue what kind of money is coming in."

You don't know _Jack_.

Go back to when the web site started (FBO). How long did it take to load on your PC? Why am I bringing it up? Because of all the advertisement they have now and sponsors on the site, it takes along time to load. That is like tracking to me and it is a sign that they money is coming in.

'Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.' Ever heard that one Jake? If you noticed, you being even newer then me here, that I just joined a little over a month ago. I will not part with my money so easy again so all of you can get off my back about parting with the 10 bucks. I don't make enough to go dropping money everywhere a whim hits me. Guess I should have been a G/O in your area to be able to do that, huhh?

If I see this web site maintains a point of view that I would like to be representative of my ideas, then I will gladly provide my name and address for them to send me a bill, until then have a huge cup of get off my arse!

Hey Jake, 'If you don't know me, don't criticize me.' Go back to FBO and start your crap there. For you are so obviously tied to them that it stinks all the way here! You do here what you do there, start ****. If this were FBO now, I would be censored but you would be allowed to say what you would. Go back and keep your crap with you. Coot and I may disagree and we have a few times over the past but one thing will always be the same, we are open to other people's views but we won't choke 'em down.

Coot if I spoke an untruth for you, please put me in my place.

Jake, don't rattle a cage that has left you alone until now. You do not know me. Back off. :******:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think we need to rename the topic. Who's jake?


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

I am guessing you are referring to me as Jake. Oh well you were close."How long did it take to load on your PC? Why am I bringing it up?" They must be making money if it takes that long to download. Do you have a problem with someone making money? Should Nodak and FBO do all this for free because you are such a sweetheart. Get a life this is the realword. Another intelligent quote"You do here what you do there, start sh*t. If this were FBO now, I would be censored but you would be allowed to say what you would. Go back and keep your crap with you. " All that I did was respond to your negative and ignorant comments. So back off!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I need to go get a soda and some popcorn, this is better than a movie. I just hope we get to the plot before the end.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I thing we alreay know the ending. One of these ships is sinking fast and its not the one I'm communicating with you guys on.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Up here it is Pop, not soda :roll: 
:lol:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

It's pop here also, except we usually say Coke even if it's a Pepsi or Sprite.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Tastes Great!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kansas Kid said:


> It's pop here also, except we usually say Coke even if it's a Pepsi or Sprite.


So if you tell the server you want a coke, does she ask you what kind? Seems a little inefficient to me. :idiot: :idea: k:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah, It's kinda like "How would you like your steak."


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jacks said, "All that I did was respond to your negative and ignorant comments. So back off!"

Something about a pot and a kettle and one being black...???

You win big guy, too mucho hombre for me amiga!

I thought I could voice my opinion but I guess I can't unless it is yours too. I am going to go now but I'll stay tuned to your infinite words of constructive criticism and try to learn from you.

I am done with you on this.

:bowdown: :justanangel: uke:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Man O Man Coot your coming around k:

BUT


> Eddie Bauer card


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey coot, I would like to know the connection Jacks has with FB? I want to know which one he is. I thought coot was a friend to FB?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

coot is a friend to all, he may have different opionions and sticks strongly to his opinion, but it keeps everything interesting!

:beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I honestly wish that FB was the way it was. However it just seems to me that recently they have turned there backs on a lot of people to cater to people who will give them something. I don't like that. I have written on there recently and actually received good information from questions I've asked. However, the things some of there 'head honchos' do have shown that they aren't about the everyday sportsman anymore and that really saddens me.
I too think, if things don't change soon, that there ship is sinking.
This is extremely evident when you look at the numbers of views they get on their talk forums and especially the number of replies to topics.

Again, it saddens me. I truly wish they would go back to what I thought they were really about.

I will continue to check in there from time to time.

This doesn't mean that I will quit speaking my mind on here however.

We may agree or disagree, but in the end let us all remember, we are in this together as sportsmen.

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

IMHO, FBO long ago, not just recently, made its bed. Don't think I'm speaking out of school, but I believe this site was started and quickly flourished largely because of FBO's format and philosophy. For example, Coot, you'd get a pat on the back when defending the commercial side and being pretty aggressive at it. Folks on the other side would be lucky to get a staff tongue-lashing if the post was even moderately opposing commercialization. More often than not, the post never saw the light of day. FBO long ago chose sides on the commercialization trends and issues and opted to exercise a heavy hand to further them. That's what brought and keeps me here.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nicely put Dan! I couldn't agree with you more! :beer:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

This is a very interesting article from Realtree. The part I found most interesting was about the turkey hunting around the Fort Yates area. Non-residents cannot apply for a turkey license through the North Dakota Game and Fish Department (NDGF); however, Sheldon must have found a way to get around this! And, no, I'am not trying to bash non-residents and native americans or make this one of those issues. It is just very interesting that he found a way for customers to be able to hunt turkey in North Dakota. After reviewing the NDGF turkey unit map, I noticed there is an area around Fort Yates within the Standing Rock Indian Reservation that is not included in NDGF turkey zones 19, 30, or 15. This must be the area they will be hunting. I did not know that the reservation even gave out turkey permits. If one goes to the web site I have posted this before: http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/indiantribalrights.html, it states non reservations members need a valid state hunting license to hunt there. Hrmmmm, very interesting indeed.

Thanks :-? 
Ima870man


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The reservation does give out turkey licenses, but the state of ND only recognizes them for tribal members on tribal land. The state's position is that Native Americans have the right to hunt and fish on their land, this does not extend to nontribal members however. However, if a nontribal member purchases a tribal license it is considered an access permit, and a state license is required in addition to it. Since nonresidents cannot hunt turkeys in ND, this is essentially an illegal activity. You might ask how this is enforced, and basically once the nontribal member steps off of the reservation he/she is guilty of illegal possession of game if they don't have a valid state license.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is an official ND Game and Fish Department Position:

General Information

Official Department Position Papers

Position on Hunting and Fishing Within the External Boundaries of North Dakota Indian Reservations 1998

The North Dakota Game & Fish Department recognizes tribal self-governance and the protocols of a government-to-government relationship with Indian tribes. Long-standing Congressional and Administrative policies promote tribal self-government, self-sufficiency, and self-determination, recognizing and endorsing the fundamental rights of tribes to set their own priorities and make decisions affecting their resources and distinctive ways of life. The North Dakota Game & Fish Department recognizes that Indian tribes are governmental sovereigns. Inherent in this sovereign authority is the power to make and enforce laws, administer justice, manage and control Indian lands, exercise tribal rights and protect tribal trust resources. The North Dakota Game & Fish Department is sensitive to the fact that Indian cultures, religions, and spirituality often involve ceremonial and medicinal uses of plants, animals, and specific geographic places.

Indian lands are not state public lands or part of the public domain, and are not subject to state public land laws. They were retained by tribes or were set aside for tribal use pursuant to treaties, statutes, judicial decisions, executive orders or agreements. These lands are managed by Indian tribes in accordance with tribal goals and objectives, within the framework of applicable laws.

Because of the checkerboard nature of reservations in North Dakota, we need to be acutely aware of the obligation to nonmembers, or at least non-Indians who happen to own land in fee title or live within Indian reservations. These non-members have the right to be governed by the state, not the tribe, and to enjoy the privileges provided by state law, such as the right to certain property rights, licenses, landowner preference, and free hunting privileges on their own land. We must protect the right to regulate those fee lands, and to assure that those individuals enjoy the same privileges and state services as are afforded other residents of our state. It has always been the position of the State of North Dakota that the North Dakota Game & Fish Department has jurisdiction in wildlife related matters throughout the State of North Dakota over all of its citizens and any visitors within our boundaries.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department position on tribal hunting and fishing licenses issued to nonmembers is that these are "trespass fees" to allow nonmembers to use Indian trust lands. Non-Indians must possess a valid state license and federal waterfowl stamp, if hunting migratory waterfowl, when hunting or fishing on any land within the exterior boundaries of the reservation, and must abide by state and federal law and related proclamations.

As a practical matter, not related to jurisdictional activity; Members of the tribe are allowed to hunt or fish, according to tribal game and fish code and related proclamations, anywhere within the exterior boundary of the reservation, without state licenses. When hunting or fishing on deeded land, they need to obtain permission of the landowner if the land is posted to no hunting or fishing. If wildlife is removed from the reservation for processing or other reasons, it must be tagged so as to indicate it was taken on the reservation according to tribal regulations.

When law enforcement officer's discover or respond to a complaint of a violation of state law or tribal law on any land inside the reservation boundary and the violator is an enrolled member or a nonmember Indian, the violation will be turned over to tribal officers for prosecution. If tribal law does not cover the violation, the state reserves the right to prosecute the violation in State Court. When tribal officers encounter non-Indians who are in violation of state law on land within the reservation, they will refer the individual to state or federal officers. Non-Indians found in violation of tribal law will be referred to federal officers. Nothing in these procedures is intended to acquire or relinquish jurisdiction over anyone by the state or the tribe.

For more information on this paper contact:

Paul Schadewald, administrative services chief, (701) 328-6328 
Ray Goetz, chief game warden, (701) 328-6324 
Roger Rostvet, deputy director, (701) 328-6305


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I was probably the first person to be asked to leave FBO on the forum by one of the big dogs. I kinda wear that as my badge of honor, becuase I saw where the site was heading a long time ago and when I voiced my opinions that didn't fall in with the company line, I was asked not to post anymore. So I told them when my memebership ran out I was done, well it ran out, so I will quit posting as of 1:24 pm cst on 12/4/2003. I know coot and rude(they are buddies you know) would say they(themselves personally) asked me to leave many times before that fateful day about 3 months ago. I will lay that on an account that they are a little slower than I am and hadn't figured out what FBO was becoming at the time. Anyway, I agree with coot on this subject(that hurt to say), FBO has become a commercial site, good for them, I hope they are successful and happy. For them to do that is no worse than a guide/outfitter leasing all the good land in an area and making money from that. They are no different than Outdoor life, American Hunter, American Rifleman...etc..they all get the big hand fed hunts on ranches and perserves in exchange for a story. Money is corruption, and it is corrupting our traditions and heritage, not much we can do, but sit back and watch. Pass a few laws, get the NR's to holler a little and listen to the line that we are the reason for small towns failing in ND. I have heard that line of crap so much I am calloused to the stupidity by now.

Live long and prosper :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what you are saying Muzzy is that our wardens could be waiting for those realtree guys to go back to fly out of Bismarck and arrest them,but they would have to have the turkeys in possession,right?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Basically, they would have to have turkeys in possession to be charge with illegal possession.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

A few years back I was offered a turkey hunt on Ft. Yates that I declined while living out of state. When I checked with the G&F they indicated as long as the bird had a Res tag on it and I had my proper lic for upland gen stamp etc. I could legaly take a bird on Res land only. I would not be allowed to hunt a bird on non Res land within the Res boundry but only on Indian owned land. This is not something new and it has been going on for a number of years.
Similar things happen in SD for elk and other game we just have not seen it exploited in ND so few are aware that it has been happening all along.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The guys from Real tree should just call the Tribal headquarters and arrange it for themselves....why pay an outfitter?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Its a lot easier for them to go through an outfitter. You think those realtree guys are huting in the money department?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you suppose on all these outdoor shows the guy shooting actually takes all the meat home?I would bet Realtree will tape a show and leave the turkeys on the reservation for someone.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Being home sick today, I have had some time on the puter, I have personally e-mailed Realtree 2 times today. Telling them to check into Sheldons record and to talk to game and fish to find out if they can legally do this. I also asked them a question, (If Bill Jordan and the boys are really the hunters they say they are, why don't they freelance hunt?) I guess maybe there just shooters, I tried to explain to them that NoDak is one of the last frontiers for freelancing and we take the whole guide-outfitter issue very seriously in this state. I dought the e-mails will get read but it's better than doing nothin. Here is my own personal opinions and thoughts on hunting in NoDak, if I don't know how to hunt it, I will learn, and the day I have to pay somebody to take me on a guided hunt in this state I will have to hang up my hunting for ever. (I will not pay for a guided hunt in any state.) Learn it yourself and from others that are willing to help you and you'll be better off. :beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## ranger1 (Sep 11, 2003)

Fireball - I know that you mean well, but your great emotional fervor is a bit misplaced. You said that you have "read a book" that said the troops were not all that fond of MacArthur - if you had been under the ruck before you'd know that dislike of higher echelon command is not really a news flash. The bottom line is you can be a doer or a whiner - In the case of the war in Iraq pissing and moaning is not going to change the fact we're at war and protesting will destroy troop moral so as someone who has actually been there and not just read historical accounts (which, as a history major, I know are often just as skewed as the author wants them) I say, GET OFF IT! Support our troops now and work toward change AFTER they're home. Then again maybe I'm just brainwashed by those damnable "imperialists" so just ignore me.


----------



## ranger1 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Fireball - You can run but you can't hide :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't Forget this

this is what Captain25 wrote at the Fuge:

Here is the gospel according to the ND Supreme court about Spirit Lake. The State has jurisdiction over INDIANS for crimes committed by INDIANS within the boundary of the Reservation. Spirit Lake has NO jurisdiction over non Indians. The tribe has concurrent jurisdiction over its members. If you are on Indian Land hunting without authorization, the Feds (US Fish and Wildlife) would have to prosecute you not the tribe. If you get a citation from the tribe dont get in a confrontation but as soon as you can get to your local warden and we will get to the Feds.

If you purchase a tribal license the legal jousting says that you consent to civil jurisdiction by the tribe. I dont know how that will work. They can not seize any property and they cant physically arrest a non Indian. And another problem for tribal "wardens" is they do not have peace officer status in ND. Thus they cant play in county Court.

Remember they are not immune from a Civil Rights law suit for exceeding their authority under color of law.

For the other reservation in ND, they are all different but the comments by Traxion are correct.

For the link to the supreme court dicision here it is www.court.state.nd.us/court/opinions/900280.htm


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Maybe I'm wrong on my early post but, we still live kinda the hillbilly way of life up here in the northwest corner. If you want something done or are going to do it, you learn how to do it on your own.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

On a side note, Sheldon's posted signs make great target practice.
Take a few along the next time you go to the rifle range. There
are thousands of them in south central [email protected]


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Fireball said, "I know coot and rude(they are buddies you know)".

Hey Fireball, know like always you are wrong. Coot and I have never met and I could say without a doubt on my side that we are not 'buddies'. I have never hunted, worked, fished, nor anything else with him although I would never turn down an invite if one came.

You have no idea who/what I am because your kind never gets to know someone. You already have your mind made up as to how or what someone is.

Same thing as before. Leave me alone and we'll get along just fine. You do not have to like me nor understand me nor agree with me, just leave me be. Fair enough?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey racer66 thats OK - I'm from Ray originally & know what it must be like to live in Tioga :lol: :wink:

Actually it would be heaven on earth as far as hunting & fishing goes :thumb:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Fetch, you bet it is, the OLD WAY.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fireball, I got you beat. I got thrown off FBO about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago. I was taking a non-commercial stance on a couple of issues, and they kept getting snipped by the webmaster. So I e-mailed him. I told him that editing all my posts was BS. I didn't use profanity or strong language, I just told it like I saw. That night I got a call from the webmaster, what a jerk. Calling me at my home is one thing, but cursing me out is another. I was so amazed I didn't know what to say. After debating on the phone for 20 minutes or so, I told him what I thought of his website. He really got upset at that point, so I hung up. You think he would've got the point, nope he called back again.

If I'm not mistaken, I believe that somebody bought out FBO after that point. I'm glad nodakoutdoors came to be, you get both sides instead of just one.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess I thought you where rude12no from FBO, the guy who was always agreeing with coot, but then you may have just been agreeing with him because you wanted to disagree with me. I never said you guys hunted, fished or fisted together, just said you are buddies. Don't read into something that aint there rudey, rudey, rudey...oops, got off on a tangent there.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Fireball,

Just how old are you? You freaking impugning imp! Do not start your crap here again! Obviously you did not or can not read the 'Read before you post' section. Let me help you, "No name calling or personal attacks will be allowed at all". Grow up, really. "Fisting" and "rudey&#8230;rudey&#8230;rudey". You are such a whelp! Be a man and grow up. Go back to FBO or have you been thrown off there too?

It will be interesting to see if NODAK allows people like you here too.

Anyone else got a comment on this or is this truly acceptable behavior for what is supposed to be a grown man who is supposed to be a representative of us sportsmen?

Anytime, anyplace Fireball. I don't hide behind a keyboard.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This thread has done some interesting shifts off the original topic, and at this point I'd say it's gone too far.

Guys, as always, your opinions are welcome but I've got a problem with threats as it's nothing but counter productive.

A beef on another website has no place here.

Thread Locked


----------

